# Heiler sucht Gilde



## CoolyxD (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, in der der Spaß im Mittelpunkt steht und in der auf ein gutes Miteinander Wert gelegt wird. Dabei sollte das RL im Vordergrund stehen.
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und spiele seit ungefähr 5 Monaten WoW. Momentan spiele ich meinen ersten Charakter, einen Mönch-Heiler hoch, der sich gerade auf der Zielgeraden zu Level 90 befindet. 

Über mich:

- 15 Jahre 
- Schüler eines Gymnasiums
- Freundlich und Hilfsbereit
- 5 Monate WoW-Erfahrung (davor SW:ToR)
- besitze Micro, sowie TS3

Was ich suche:

- Gilde, in der Wert auf ein gutes Miteinander gelegt wird und man gemeinsam Spaß hat
- Keine Progress- bzw. Zweckgilde
- freundlicher, familiärer Umgang miteinander
- (eventuell) Raids

Falls ihr noch mehr wissen wollt, schreibt mir eine PN hier im Forum oder schreibt direkt hier im Thread  

Ich hoffe ich finde eine nette, familiäre Gilde


----------



## sharthakan (4. Oktober 2013)

Grüsse

Die Gilde "Angels of Thunder" (Realm DUN MOROGH EU) sucht immer wieder nach Verstärkung.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine familiäre und entspannte Gilde, wo Jung und Weniger-Jung (jap, ich zähle hier dazu ^^) sich miteinander unterhalten, etwas unternehmen oder einfach wild im TS rumbrabbeln 

Der Chef, Jowanja, wird sicherlich gerne mit dir in Kontakt treten, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast


----------



## CoolyxD (20. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Dezember 2013)

Falls noch es noch Aktuell ist hau mich mal per Pn an dann könn wir mal was reden.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (25. Dezember 2013)

huhu  CoolyxD,

ein tipp noch, auf welchem server treibste dich rum, ich konnte es nicht genau raus lesen wo du bist, dann wäre es für die anderen leichter dich in gilde zu inven..

viel glück und spass 

ah viel erfolg bei der zukünfitgen gilde


----------



## Alterkrieger (25. Dezember 2013)

Hmm vermute mal der ist auf Aldor


----------

